# New Botanical Cast Pen Blank - Slice of Lemon



## lathemaster (Apr 5, 2016)

Here is our latest edition to our Botanical Pen Blank Series.

A big welcome to "A Slice of Lemon"
Dried California Lemon Peel is cast is a yellow (of course) Alumilite Resin.

Lemon Peel - specifications:

- Cast is Lemon Yellow Resin
- Each blank is nominally 1" x 1" x 5 1/2" handmade by me in my studio
- The pen shown was turned from a production sample
- Lemon aroma comes through while turning
- Each blank is sufficient for 2 single barrel pens
- Painted tubes and coating inside of drilled blank reccommende

Pen Not Included - Sample Only

Note: these are not beginner blanks. This blank will test your skills and even cause frustration but well worth the effort. Sharp tools, light cuts and a steady technique are required.

Dried Lemon Peel is almost wood like in texture. There may be void and gaps that will require filling as the turning progresses.


 
Available in two sizes 1" x 1" x 3" - $3.50 ea. and nominal 7/8" x 7/8" x 5 1/2" - $5.85 ea.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2016)

Great looking pen. Fantastic price on the blanks.


----------



## MKTacop (Apr 5, 2016)

That is quite unique and interesting. Nice job!


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 5, 2016)

Nicely done.

Les


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 5, 2016)

Awesomely innovative. Pretty to look at, also! Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 5, 2016)

If life gives you lemons, make pens!!


----------

